# The King of Comedy!



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

Dedicating this pencil sketch to the King of Comedy, Kapil Sharma! :biggrin:


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

VarunDivadkar said:


> Dedicating this pencil sketch to the King of Comedy, Kapil Sharma! :biggrin:


Hello VarunDivakar

Excellent work! I never heard of the man but looked him up and photo references and your resemblance of your drawing is spot-on
Stever


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Top class drawing Varun. Don't know of the person but your drawing is excellent.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

looks like you lost track with the lower lips. kind of an interesting effect but yeah surely not wanted in this hehe


----------



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

Stever said:


> Hello VarunDivakar
> 
> Excellent work! I never heard of the man but looked him up and photo references and your resemblance of your drawing is spot-on
> Stever


Thanks a lot Stever!


:biggrin:


----------



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

Desdichado said:


> Top class drawing Varun. Don't know of the person but your drawing is excellent.


 Thanks a lot, Desdichado! :laugh:


----------



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

abt2k15 said:


> looks like you lost track with the lower lips. kind of an interesting effect but yeah surely not wanted in this hehe


 Hehe. Right. Sometimes, because of the texture of the paper, you really can't do any more changes after a certain amount of shading is done.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

VarunDivadkar said:


> Hehe. Right. Sometimes, because of the texture of the paper, you really can't do any more changes after a certain amount of shading is done.


What kind of erasers do you use. If you start out with light lines and build up the shading in layers you can make all the necessary changes. You missed the shading in several places,most notably the eyes.


----------

